# Hidden Imperial Vault



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey.

Had this terrain piece in mind for ages. And now decided to bring the idea to life. It will be part of my jungle set, that I already have, but can be used with my dessert terrain, or any other terrain that you like.

Also trying to finish this piece for a game in May. 2 versus 2, Custodes vs Thousand son/ Red Corsairs. H

Hope you like the progress thus far. ^^D


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not bad, not bad at all, your steps going up are a little uneven however but other than that it looks really good. I have actually been mulling the idea of doing terrain myself, nothing as expansive as yours just bunkers and the like, anything to avoid finishing or denting my sprue pile&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Old Man78 said:


> Not bad, not bad at all, your steps going up are a little uneven however but other than that it looks really good. I have actually been mulling the idea of doing terrain myself, nothing as expansive as yours just bunkers and the like, anything to avoid finishing or renting my sprue pile😛


 Yes, the steps are all over the place xD Cant cut straight at all. Had an idea to damage them later on. I will be putting tiles on every flat part, and with the damaged steps, I think it will hide the unevenness


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

More work has been done on this piece. I finally finished working on the rocks, ans filled all the gaps. 
So the next step is to cut out tiles and start gluing them down, and after that making battle damage on them!
Also, if you are interested you can check out my video update on this piece ^^D


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Started working on the tiles.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

in the waiting room from now on. Waiting for the new plastic card to arrive, and then I can continue with the stairs


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

It was a while since the last time I gave you an update to this piece!
I finished building it and priming. With the paint on, it looks fantastic, very pleased with how it came out.
The reason why it took so long to finish building the stairs, is because it took 4 week for the plastic card to arrive. Sorry for that.
Also, I made a, part 3, video for this piece. Be sure to check it out ^^D


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Have some rep, that looks great.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Have some rep, that looks great.


 Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Boom! The steps look great now pal!

Edit: and the rest of course☺


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Old Man78 said:


> Boom! The steps look great now pal!
> 
> Edit: and the rest of course☺


 Heh ^^D Thanks!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

So here it is guys, the finished project. I am thankful to every one who left a comment and twice as thankful to those who checked out the videos as well!
I hope you enjoyed this WIP project as much as I did!
Here is a video with the full WIP from start to finish ^^D


----------

